# crontab interval: every x minutes?



## michaelsanford (Dec 17, 2002)

I was wondering, in the crontab how do you configure something to happen every x (30) minutes.

Is it 1/30 in the minutes field? I'm using cronniX BTW (but I assume it just passes the syntax to the UI the same way it reads it form the tab...)

Thanks!

Edit: shoot this should be in Darwin I guess, even though it really is a cronniX question...


----------



## d1taylor (Dec 17, 2002)

You can also just do:

    1,31 * * * *

or similar, but, theoretically, the interval you're specifying should work. See the crontab(5) man page for details.


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 17, 2002)

Cool I didn't think of that hehe.


----------



## JumpMaster (Apr 16, 2003)

if you want say every 5 minutes you do:
*/5 * * * * command


----------

